# outdoor spot shooting.



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

wvminer said:


> i order a ve plus today and just seeing what kind of arrows i should shoot in it. im going to get back in to shooting some spot these year. ive not shot outdoor spot in about 6 years theres not a range close to were i leave but a guy is going to open one up these year. and going to try to get back in to it again.


Best-x-10 protour or CE nano pro
Budget- ACC


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks for the help.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Check out the Victory VAPs also, alot cheaper than the others.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

x-hunta said:


> Best-x-10 protour or CE nano pro
> Budget- ACC


X2, also check out Easton Navigators here in the classifieds. They are inbetween the X10 and ACC. But if you want a do it all arrow its hard to beat the ACC, just my opinion.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Easton litespeed*

EASTON LITESPEED are probally the best cheeper arrows out there !


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

xring1 said:


> EASTON LITESPEED are probally the best cheeper arrows out there !


I would agree , I started with easton flatlines (basically re-lablaed lightspeed) and it may be wise to start with them untill you get back into the swing of things. I did upgrade to cx medallion's but they kinda leave me wanting more, not that they are bad but i would probably be happier with the nanos.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Josh, if the Mayor shoots them, you know they have to be good and also pretty cheap.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

GoldTip arrows.

You can get the same specifications in a Gold Tip Ultra Lite Pro as the more expensive ACC's...AND have an adjustable point weight system at the same time! You can adjust point weight in 5 grain increments if you so desire...Can't do that with ACC points.

OR.... You can try the Pro Hunter 35/55 or 55/75...SAME components, but they don't shoot any different for me than my ULPros...just cost less.

Great for FIELD shooting, you got some diameter there, you "got" toughness, you "Got" reliability, all for a decent price that won't set you back 3 paychecks to try to buy your score, ha.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I'm biased but I would go in this order depending on your budget and abilities. Nano Pros, Nano XRs, Medallion Pros, Medallion XR.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

CX Maxima's are damn hard to beat. I don't think there is a tougher shaft that's a similar diameter. Victory VAP shafts are also pretty great. Keep in mind these recommendations are of a more of a budjet bases nature. I've shot high 540's with Maximas on a field course.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

If you are just going to be shooting outdoors with them you will want to keep the diameter small to reduce the wind's effects. A heavier point helps carry the arrow a longer distances. The X-10 pro tours and Nano's are made with this purpose in mind. The A/C/E's, A/C/C's, A/C golds, Nano XR's, McKinny 2's, and the like are also good choices, just not as expensive or as small in dia. The differences are minimal really for the majority of shooters. There is nothing wrong with not shooting the most expensive arrows, especially if you are just getting back into the game.


----------

